# How to get cable into vivarium



## faygal (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know if I'm just being thick but how do I get a cable into my wooden vivarium?. There is a hole for it but there's the plug on one end of the cable and the light fitting on the other! the same with the heat mat and both the plugs are sealed plugs so I can't take them off to put the cable through.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

cut the plugs off and wire on diffent plugs


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

If its a flat pack wooden vivarium just unscrew the lid and put the wire through, if not just re-wire the plug


----------



## knotty (Oct 21, 2009)

courseithurts said:


> cut the plugs off and wire on diffent plugs


That's what I'm doing :2thumb: another option is if you have round vents pop them out and put the plug straight through the vent hole, you'll have to cut a notch in the vent before putting it back in.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

knotty said:


> That's what I'm doing :2thumb: another option is if you have round vents pop them out and put the plug straight through the vent hole, you'll have to cut a notch in the vent before putting it back in.


Yeah that's what I normally do with my vivs


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

just cut the wire near the plug thread it throu the hole then just shave the wires and twist them together dont foget to twist the rite colours together then cover with electrical tape SIMPLES


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> just cut the wire near the plug thread it throu the hole then just shave the wires and twist them together dont foget to twist the rite colours together then cover with electrical tape SIMPLES


That sounds really safe...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

berry1 said:


> just cut the wire near the plug thread it throu the hole then just shave the wires and twist them together dont foget to twist the rite colours together then cover with electrical tape SIMPLES


? - wow what about safety as someone else said!

The only problem with cutting the plugs off and rewiring is if the mat etc develops a fault and you need to return it - you've voided the guarantee.

What is the back of the viv made of? One of ours is hardboard so we made a slit put the cables in and then taped it over with insulating tape. The slit is small so nothing can escape.


----------



## knotty (Oct 21, 2009)

berry1 said:


> just cut the wire near the plug thread it throu the hole then just shave the wires and twist them together dont foget to twist the rite colours together then cover with electrical tape SIMPLES


Mate if you're doing that you might as well wire up a new plug. If you've got any electrical connections as you've described I would get someone who knows what they are doing to take a look. It's a disaster waiting to happen.
Good point about voiding the warranty, most of my mats were fairly cheap so not overly worried


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

warranties and safety? lmao..... its rewiring a plug! it's not bloody rocket science

Disclaimer: All children under 16 must be supervised by a parent/guardian


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

berry1 said:


> just cut the wire near the plug thread it throu the hole then just shave the wires and twist them together dont foget to twist the rite colours together then cover with electrical tape simples


don't do this!


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

berry1 said:


> just cut the wire near the plug thread it throu the hole then just shave the wires and twist them together dont foget to twist the rite colours together then cover with electrical tape SIMPLES


 why not just put a plug on it if you do that ? a plugs about 50p or just take one off something that has broke or something you dont use.

i have done this befor with light units as you cant un wire them i normaly use a conecter block though safer


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

OrigamiB said:


> warranties and safety? lmao..... its rewiring a plug! it's not ****** rocket science
> 
> Disclaimer: All children under 16 must be supervised by a parent/guardian


Yes, anyone can rewire a plug. However, if any of the equipment goes wrong (and it can do) the manufacturer will not give a refund or a replacement as the original plug has been removed - I was merely pointing this fact out!


----------

